# After +2 years



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

> I am just curious if the numbers on tesla.com are accurate.


I've never leased a car so I can only share my purchase experience:

$41,000 - had to buy Autopilot and the blue color
$18,300 - trade-in value of 2017 Prius Prime (i.e., PHEV, 25 mi EV range and TSSP Toyota driver assistance)
$22,700 - out of pocket not counting the pest fees and taxes
Bought March 26 2019, our Std Rng Plus Model 3 has 48,092 miles. We drove back from Nashville TN, heavy footed and A/C on Saturday, June 26, 2021:

229 mi indicated range - (229 - 240) / 240 ~= -4.6% range degradation after two years.
53.3 kWh battery full charge - L2 charger starting at 1-2 mi indicated range to full charge. Some of this vehicle overhead during charging.
Bob Wilson


----------

